# Lingerie On The Bay (L.O.T.B.)



## Garren Schmidt

This all Ladies fishing tournament in Matagorda is scheduled for June 20, 2009 has paid out over $10,000 the last four years in a row. There will be a Captain's Party the evening before on June 19, 2009. Download your entry blanks and rules at matagordabay.com or e-mail me at [email protected]. for more information. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Solid Action

ttiwwop.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

I'll have team " Girls Gone Fish'n " there again this year.


----------



## VictorWright

Garren Schmidt said:


> This all Ladies fishing tournament in Matagorda is scheduled for June 20, 2009 has paid out over $10,000 the last four years in a row. There will be a Captain's Party the evening before on June 19, 2009. Download your entry blanks and rules at matagordabay.com or e-mail me at \ for more information. Hope to see you there.


Pretty old thread I know but do you have any information about latest upcoming ladies fishing tournament. My wife just loves fishing and she is preparing to participate. Thanks in advance :an4::an4:


----------



## ReelAttitude

The date is June 14th & 15th.
You can get the information @ www.matagordabay.com under the 2013 Tournament section.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Bump it up!!! This weekend in Matty!!!


----------



## ReelAttitude

It should be a great tournament, I wish they would list it on FB so we could see how many Teams will be entered. I looked on Fort Bend Fishermen site and it is down too!


----------



## Mrschasintail

http://www.matagordabay.com/tournaments2013.htm

Scroll down to tourney info.


----------



## Mrschasintail

oops


----------



## bigkountry14

Already have my team together and we are ready to go!


----------

